# Sharp-tailed Grouse



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Sharp-tailed Grouse


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Perfect.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Very cool!


----------

